# Erno Rubik, Ideal Toys & The Rubiks Cube



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

www.rubiks.com

www.rubiks-cu.be

www.worldcubeassociation.org

www.safecrackermethod.com

www.google.com/doodles/rubiks-cube

www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

www.youcandothecube.com/solve-the-code

www.nytimes.com/2012/02/12/magazine/rubiks-cube.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Cube


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

My daughter when she was 4 years old could complete a rubik cube in just a few minutes. It became her party piece, everyone wanted to see her do it. I never could master it tho'


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erno_Rubik


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My daughter when she was 4 years old could complete a rubik cube in just a few minutes. It became her party piece, everyone wanted to see her do it. I never could master it tho'



My brother would just redo the colored stickers on the cube. I could never engage in anything where I'd have to think even one step ahead of myself. A man's got to know his limitations, lol.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> My brother would just redo the colored stickers on the cube. I could never engage in anything where I'd have to think even one step ahead of myself. A man's got to know his limitations, lol.


I could never master it either, but my husband got to be pretty good at it, as did a few of the kids.

Remember the Rubik's Pyramid?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2020)

My son could do it when he was a small boy.  I could complete most of it but couldn't get to the finish.
I was in the dentists office and a small boy just peeled the stickers off one by one and reattached them.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2020)

Kept me busy for hours.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I could never master it either, but my husband got to be pretty good at it, as did a few of the kids.
> 
> Remember the Rubik's Pyramid?




Good Lord Aunt Marge as if the world doesn't have enough problems to solve. lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyraminx


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

I managed to solve it once.. and was never able to do it again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Good Lord Aunt Marge as if the world doesn't have enough problems to solve. lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyraminx
> 
> View attachment 122233


ROFLMAO!

And ain't that the truth, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

This is truly amazing. These must be those kids that graduate high school at like 9 years old.


----------

